# iWeb templates?



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone has found any new or interesting iWeb templates. 

Free is always nice.

The one's I've found, including the tutorial to create your own are decent but I'm looking for other varieties.

You can see the tutorial to make your own at: 11Mystics

And find other ones to purchase at: ilifestuff

if you know of more or have any to share I'd love to see them. I'm not actually using iWeb yet but I'm planning to once I have a bit of time in the next few weeks...oh, and one that uses a template format to create a course syllabus, that would be the world to me and save me so much work.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, and I just found this one: site2template


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> Oh, and I just found this one: site2template


Going in to the Terminal to make templates? That is way too hard!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just found this on VersionTracker - New on Sunday, 25 June 2006:

<a href="http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30172">jTemplate</a>
<blockquote>Product Description:
jTemplate is a Helper Application for iWeb. Tired of always changing the font size of a new blog entry? This is what you need. You can create a new template from any page you created in iWeb.</blockquote>

Haven't tried it yet...

M


----------

